# Welcome ddye



## BasicGreatGuy

Good to see you Doug.


----------



## paperview

Wow.  Doug is here? 

Great!

 

Welcome Doug!


----------



## Luissa

is his name Doug Dye?


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> is his name Doug Dye?



Do you know HIM too ??


----------



## random3434

I wonder if Doug remembers that one fabulous night in Taiwan.................*sigh*


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> is his name Doug Dye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know HIM too ??
Click to expand...

I have a friend who's last name is Dye actually!
 I know everyone!


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> I wonder if Doug remembers that one fabulous night in Taiwan.................*sigh*


that pisses me off, he told me I was the only one he met in Taiwan.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Luissa said:


> is his name Doug Dye?



Yes. He is a good guy and an excellent musician.


----------



## Article 15

Another good liberal bit the dust at H*, eh?


----------



## Luissa

that is cool!
So I guess Welcome Dooglas!


----------



## johnrocks

Welcome Doug!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

johnrocks said:


> Welcome Doug!



Good to see you John.


----------



## Article 15

johnrocks said:


> Welcome Doug!



John, you don't hang out here enough ...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Do I sense a new member for the DNG band?

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Article 15 said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, you don't hang out here enough ...
Click to expand...


truth. This place could use more of the duck kat man.


----------



## paperview

Article 15 said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, you don't hang out here enough ...
Click to expand...

I second that commotion!


----------



## Mr Natural

Hey Doug!

Good to see you, this place is a blast.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Mr Clean said:


> Hey Doug!
> 
> Good to see you, this place is a blast.


We haven't seen him yet, he hasn't made a post yet!


----------



## johnrocks

Article 15 said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, you don't hang out here enough ...
Click to expand...


Hey Article!  What up!  No, I'm more of a lurker here I guess,


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Midnight Marauder said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doug!
> 
> Good to see you, this place is a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen him yet, he hasn't made a post yet!
Click to expand...


He is logged in though.


----------



## paperview

Midnight Marauder said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doug!
> 
> Good to see you, this place is a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen him yet, he hasn't made a post yet!
Click to expand...

I was just about to ask...where is he?

Thanks.


----------



## Luissa

me too!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

paperview said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doug!
> 
> Good to see you, this place is a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen him yet, he hasn't made a post yet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to ask...where is he?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Displaying intelligence, he is reading around and getting the feel of the place before posting!


----------



## Xenophon

Luissa said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Doug remembers that one fabulous night in Taiwan.................*sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> that pisses me off, he told me I was the only one he met in Taiwan.
Click to expand...

I have actually been to Taiwan, Taipei to be exact.


----------



## random3434

Let's hope and  his thread gets to be 50+ pages long! 


Doug, Doug, where art thou Doug?


----------



## paperview

Midnight Marauder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen him yet, he hasn't made a post yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to ask...where is he?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Displaying intelligence, he is reading around and getting the feel of the place before posting!
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenophon

Echo Zulu said:


> Let's hope and  his thread gets to be 50+ pages long!
> 
> 
> Doug, Doug, where art thou Doug?


You are becoming quite the sadist lately.


----------



## del

can quailman be far behind?

welcome.


----------



## random3434

del said:


> can quailman be far behind?
> 
> welcome.



We can dream can't we?


----------



## Polk

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, you don't hang out here enough ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truth. This place could use more of the duck kat man.
Click to expand...


Seriously. John, true to his username, rocks.


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Doug remembers that one fabulous night in Taiwan.................*sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> that pisses me off, he told me I was the only one he met in Taiwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually been to Taiwan, Taipei to be exact.
Click to expand...


my mom was talking about how she would never buy soy sauce from taiwan last night!
She has seen the factory!
And I knew someone was following me while I was there


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> can quailman be far behind?
> 
> welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can dream can't we?
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

do we have dead air?


----------



## xotoxi

Now that Doug is here, USMB will be okay!


----------



## Article 15

I nominate Doug for Poster of the Year!


----------



## Si modo

Welcome, ddye, whenever you show.


----------



## xotoxi

*What's that sound? *

*Could it be...*






*DOUG???*


----------



## Luissa

you guys crack me up!


----------



## DiveCon

hmmm, Doug must be shy


----------



## Luissa

I have a feeling he is goinng to be a big let down with all this hype!


----------



## DiveCon

well, isnt it usual for one to introduce themself lol


----------



## Luissa

i know that is what I was thinking! :lo:
How about I start a thread about how awesome you are Dive!


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO
that would cause a few heads to explode
i'm SURE


----------



## Luissa

I told you dive I would start a thread for ya!


----------



## Xenophon

It would be funny if this guy never posts.


----------



## Luissa

it would be hilarious
We could call him the Great White Hype! assuming he is white!


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> well, isnt it usual for one to introduce themself lol


 
Yeah...usually it goes "Hi everyone.  My name is Doug.  I'm here to discuss politics.  Now that I'm here, we can get this party started."  

And then everyone flames the crap out of them like hazing at a frat house.

This may be a new record...DDYE: The Most Interesting Man in the World


----------



## mal

Dougie!... You came all the way over here to Play!?...



About Gah-Damn Time.

42K and a Flameout, eh?...

Nice Work.



peace...


----------



## bodecea

Article 15 said:


> Another good liberal bit the dust at H*, eh?



Yep, pretty funny circumstances too.  And not funny as in ha ha.


----------



## Dreamy

bodecea said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good liberal bit the dust at H*, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, pretty funny circumstances too.  And not funny as in ha ha.
Click to expand...


Case by case Bod,  

Welcome Doug! A great addition to the USMB boards.


----------



## Oldandtired

Doug!

Welcome my friend.
Finally, another oliberal that has some common sense!

Al


----------



## bodecea

Dreamy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good liberal bit the dust at H*, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, pretty funny circumstances too.  And not funny as in ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case by case Bod,
> 
> Welcome Doug! A great addition to the USMB boards.
Click to expand...


Yes, and wasn't that a FASCINATING case?    I must say....


----------



## Emma

paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, you don't hang out here enough ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that commotion!
Click to expand...


Me too!

John is a good egg 

Welcome Doug!!! Good to see ya here!


----------



## Luissa

Doug still hasn't shown up?


----------



## Sidestreamer

Someone tipped him off and he fled, I take it. Time to investigate the leak....


----------



## mal

Sidestreamer said:


> Someone tipped him off and he fled, I take it. Time to investigate the leak....



Don't be that Hard on yourself... I'm sure it's not you... 



peace...


----------



## Xenophon

Longest intro eva without guest speaker...


----------



## mal

Xenophon said:


> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...



Doug's tend to be Drama Queens, Whiners and Slackers in my Experience...

Not just online, but in Real Life too...






^Even SNL has Agreed for Decades.

Case Closed.




























I Tease... 




peace...


----------



## Single Dad

Doug is afraid to post because he has seen that I am here.


----------



## mal

Single Dad said:


> Doug is afraid to post because he has seen that I am here.



It's because of Liability... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

Article 15 said:


> I nominate Doug for Poster of the Year!



pffffttttt........DECADE!!!


----------



## kwc57

Welcome Doug!!!  Please use the hand sanitizer (considering where you are coming from) before you start posting.


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...



Seeing who he is friends with, and who is scared of him, I think I'm going to like our Doug.


----------



## noose4

Doug,m whatsup?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJmqCKtJnxM]YouTube - budweiser wassup commercial[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

The longest thing without something showing up since this thread was Y2K.


----------



## kwc57

Dogbert said:


> The longest thing without something showing up since this thread was Y2K.



Is it safe to come out of my hidey hole?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing who he is friends with, and *who is scared of him*, I think I'm going to like our Doug.
Click to expand...

As soon as you find someone such, please let us know.


----------



## random3434

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing who he is friends with, and *who is scared of him*, I think I'm going to like our Doug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as you find someone such, please let us know.
Click to expand...


*Scary! *


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing who he is friends with, and who is scared of him, I think I'm going to like our Doug.
Click to expand...

who is scared of him?


----------



## xsited1

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Good to see you Doug.



Who is ddye and why should I care?


----------



## mal

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing who he is friends with, and who is scared of him, I think I'm going to like our Doug.
Click to expand...


Somebody's Ascared of Dougie?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longest intro eva without guest speaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing who he is friends with, and who is scared of him, I think I'm going to like our Doug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is scared of him?
Click to expand...


Sorry... I (((((ECHOED))))) that Thought...



peace...


----------



## random3434

Paranoia, will destroy ya!


----------



## Xenophon

xsited1 said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is ddye and why should I care?
Click to expand...

Apparently some guy who has never posted here.


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is ddye and why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently some guy who has never posted here.
Click to expand...


Come on, let's get his thread to 50 pages!


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is ddye and why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some guy who has never posted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, let's get his thread to 50 pages!
Click to expand...

its only 2 now


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

We can't let Doug down. He may not have seen the thread. Unlike government, we are here for you ddye.


----------



## Xenophon

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is ddye and why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some guy who has never posted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, let's get his thread to 50 pages!
Click to expand...

If I were him I wouldn't post, he's already the bestest posta eva!

It can only be downhill from here.


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some guy who has never posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, let's get his thread to 50 pages!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were him I wouldn't post, he's already the bestest posta eva!
> 
> It can only be downhill from here.
Click to expand...


I just checked,  his rep is already 15 points!


----------



## Single Dad

tha malcontent said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug is afraid to post because he has seen that I am here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because of Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh Yeah..... I almost forgot about that.....


----------



## mal

Fashionably Late or Fuckheadedly Late?...

You be the Judge.

Dougie Hartmann, _Dougie Haaaaaaaaaartman!..._



peace...


----------



## Xenophon

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, let's get his thread to 50 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> If I were him I wouldn't post, he's already the bestest posta eva!
> 
> It can only be downhill from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked,  his rep is already 15 points!
Click to expand...

A lengend among us!


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

I Asked him to be my Phwehnd...

That should do the Trick!



peace...


----------



## ddye

Wow, I am humbled and touched! Actually I am humbled that someone touched me (Damn Mal, cut it the hell out!) ...

Thanks for the welcome, I registered then got caught up with work. Lee booted me from Hannity for having the logic and good sense to imply that Sean Hannity wasn't a racist, in a thread about Rush being a racist. I thought it was cute, but Lee didn't agree, as if that topic should even be up for debate.

So, I will bring my slightly left of center political wisdom here, trashing neocons and social conservatives, while befriending libertarians (while secretly disagreeing vehemently with them and turning them in to Obama's secret elimination squad)!

Now let me get settled in with an avatar, some tasteful drapes and my extensive collection of Hillary Clinton Action Figures...

Doug


----------



## Dreamy

ddye said:


> Wow, I am humbled and touched! Actually I am humbled that someone touched me (Damn Mal, cut it the hell out!) ...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I registered then got caught up with work. Lee booted me from Hannity for having the logic and good sense to imply that Sean Hannity wasn't a racist, in a thread about Rush being a racist. I thought it was cute, but Lee didn't agree, as if that topic should even be up for debate.
> 
> So, I will bring my slightly left of center political wisdom here, trashing neocons and social conservatives, while befriending libertarians (while secretly disagreeing vehemently with them and turning them in to Obama's secret elimination squad)!
> 
> Now let me get settled in with an avatar, some tasteful drapes and my extensive collection of Hillary Clinton Action Figures...
> 
> Doug









 The welcome buffet food is cold and the drinks are warm.


Now get in there and show 'em what ya got.


----------



## Single Dad

A keyboard player....... Figures.......


----------



## Sidestreamer

The longest welcome thread ever for someone who only made one post in his own welcome thread... started by someone other than the one being welcomed.

Oh, and welcome ddye (I wanted to wait until you were here).


----------



## mal

ddye said:


> Wow, I am humbled and touched! Actually I am humbled that someone touched me (Damn Mal, cut it the hell out!) ...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I registered then got caught up with work. Lee booted me from Hannity for having the logic and good sense to imply that Sean Hannity wasn't a racist, in a thread about Rush being a racist. I thought it was cute, but Lee didn't agree, as if that topic should even be up for debate.
> 
> So, I will bring my slightly left of center political wisdom here, trashing neocons and social conservatives, while befriending libertarians (while secretly disagreeing vehemently with them and turning them in to Obama's secret elimination squad)!
> 
> Now let me get settled in with an avatar, some tasteful drapes and my extensive collection of Hillary Clinton Action Figures...
> 
> Doug



Bout Damned Time, ya Fuckin' Drama Queen... 

Oh yeah, and the Admin here Poo-Poo's on H* Talk...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

ddye said:


> Wow, I am humbled and touched! Actually I am humbled that someone touched me (Damn Mal, cut it the hell out!) ...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I registered then got caught up with work. Lee booted me from Hannity for having the logic and good sense to imply that Sean Hannity wasn't a racist, in a thread about Rush being a racist. I thought it was cute, but Lee didn't agree, as if that topic should even be up for debate.
> 
> So, I will bring my slightly left of center political wisdom here, trashing neocons and social conservatives, while befriending libertarians (while secretly disagreeing vehemently with them and turning them in to Obama's secret elimination squad)!
> 
> Now let me get settled in with an avatar, some tasteful drapes and my extensive collection of Hillary Clinton Action Figures...
> 
> Doug



That good ol' Lee!!!  He's a real weiner.....I mean winner.


----------



## ddye

Single Dad said:


> A keyboard player....... Figures.......


Yeah, God knows we don't need people with actual eye/hand coordination on internet forums.

Fucks up the curve and all that, ya know.

Doug


----------



## Xenophon

Was a let down, as i suspected.

At least the turd dislikes him so he can't be all bad.


----------



## random3434

ddye said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> A keyboard player....... Figures.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, God knows we don't need people with actual eye/hand coordination on internet forums.
> 
> Fucks up the curve and all that, ya know.
> 
> Doug
Click to expand...


Ha! 

Just wait.........................


----------



## mal

Xenophon said:


> Was a let down, as i suspected.
> 
> At least the turd dislikes him so he can't be all bad.



Who could Dislike Dougie?...



peace...


----------



## paperview

ddye said:


> Wow, I am humbled and touched! Actually I am humbled that someone touched me (Damn Mal, cut it the hell out!) ...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I registered then got caught up with work. Lee booted me from Hannity for having the logic and good sense to imply that Sean Hannity wasn't a racist, in a thread about Rush being a racist. I thought it was cute, but Lee didn't agree, as if that topic should even be up for debate.
> 
> So, I will bring my slightly left of center political wisdom here, trashing neocons and social conservatives, while befriending libertarians (while secretly disagreeing vehemently with them and turning them in to Obama's secret elimination squad)!
> 
> Now let me get settled in with an avatar, some tasteful drapes and my extensive collection of Hillary Clinton Action Figures...
> 
> Doug


  He made it!  

Finally.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ddye said:


> Wow, I am humbled and touched! Actually I am humbled that someone touched me (Damn Mal, cut it the hell out!) ...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I registered then got caught up with work. Lee booted me from Hannity for having the logic and good sense to imply that Sean Hannity wasn't a racist, in a thread about Rush being a racist. I thought it was cute, but Lee didn't agree, as if that topic should even be up for debate.
> 
> So, I will bring my slightly left of center political wisdom here, trashing neocons and social conservatives, while befriending libertarians (while secretly disagreeing vehemently with them and turning them in to Obama's secret elimination squad)!
> 
> Now let me get settled in with an avatar, some tasteful drapes and my extensive collection of Hillary Clinton Action Figures...
> 
> Doug



Welcome, Doug!


----------



## Oddball

ddye said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> A keyboard player....... Figures.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, God knows we don't need people with actual eye/hand coordination on internet forums.
> 
> Fucks up the curve and all that, ya know.
> 
> Doug
Click to expand...

What do you call a guy who hangs out with a bunch of musicians?
























The drummer.


----------



## ddye

Dude said:


> ddye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> A keyboard player....... Figures.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, God knows we don't need people with actual eye/hand coordination on internet forums.
> 
> Fucks up the curve and all that, ya know.
> 
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you call a guy who hangs out with a bunch of musicians?
> 
> 
> 
> The drummer.
Click to expand...

What do you call a drummer without a girlfriend?



Homeless.



Didja hear about the guitar player who locked his keys in his car?



It took an hour to get the drummer out (badaBOOM!)

Doug


----------



## Mr Natural

How do you get a guitar player to stop playing?






Put a piece of sheet music in front of him.


----------



## concept

Let the whining begin.


----------



## Diuretic

I read Doug before I read this thread.

We've been Doug'd.

And that's a good thing


----------

